# Another new truck around Gagetown



## honestyrules (9 Oct 2006)

Hi! Seen this today in Gagetown, with manufacturer's licence plate on (from Michigan). It's made by international. It's  higher than an Humvee. 
There is a pick-up type of box in the back (6 foot).

http://www.nav-international.com/site_layout/militarybusiness/Intl_MXT_MV.asp


----------



## TN2IC (9 Oct 2006)

Is it over at T & E?

I am dumb founded on this truck.


----------



## honestyrules (9 Oct 2006)

It was in Tim Horton's parking lot! Seriously!


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Oct 2006)

delavan said:
			
		

> It was in Tim Horton's parking lot! Seriously!



Why do the MP's need a truck like that?  ;D


----------



## Lance Wiebe (9 Oct 2006)

That's the same one I saw on Friday, in the Armour School lines.

Slightly bigger than the LSVW, I thought, dimension wise.  There was another one there as well, that I didn't recognise.


----------



## Pearson (9 Oct 2006)

Quite a nice video there as well. Up-armoured version too.


----------



## honestyrules (9 Oct 2006)

From the web site.


> Powered by a 300-horsepower International V8 diesel engine with 530 lb.-ft. of torque, additional armor does not adversely affect the vehicle's superior payload ability, towing capacity or durability.



Good stuff! At least they learn from the past. Not like trying to add armor to an already sluggish vehicle (up armoured LSVW for example).

The thing I have no clue about is: Are the manufacturers are always showing up only when requested (part of procurement programs), or they just come to display their new stuff?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Oct 2006)

Loved the video!!
And it's C-130 transportable...that's gotta be attractive to the CF!


----------



## p_imbeault (9 Oct 2006)

I like the front end, the grill looks mean  :rage: 
Although in some of the video it looks like it could be prone to roll over...


----------



## chrisf (9 Oct 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Loved the video!!
> And it's C-130 transportable...that's gotta be attractive to the CF!



The truck or the armor kit as well?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Oct 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The truck or the armor kit as well?



Hmm good question...I just read the stuff on the site:

Other features include:

Available all-wheel drive capability 
Armored cab available in standard, extended and crew configurations 
C-130 transportable  
LED military lighting 
Fold-down brush guards 
Electric winches 
Unaided Fording Capability of 40 inches minumum 
24 volt NATO connectors 
Outstanding maneuverability 
Armored fuel tanks 
PowerPack 
Pintle hook 
Multiple body configurations 
Low-profile entry/egress 
Best in class military cab (for all trucks) 
Excellent payload, towing capacity 
Armor ready 

I guess that last bit that says "Armor ready" might mean something.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Oct 2006)

You forgot about the drive train warranty... jk..


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

Is undercoating extra?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Oct 2006)

Got to love the fancy rims and paint job! Plus the headlights


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Best in class military cab (for all trucks)



I guess if the Slovenians can get their G-Wagons with factory CD players, then why can't we?


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Oct 2006)

Yah but does it have a coffe cup holder? 
The military is mean enough to take away the radio in most DND vehicles.
I'm sure even the generals in charge of procurement like their Tim Hortons in their cup better than on their lap.


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Yah but does it have a coffe cup holder?
> The military is mean enough to take away the radio in most DND vehicles.
> I'm sure even the generals in charge of procurement like their Tim Hortons in their cup better than on their lap.


SMP vehicles do not have factory am/fm radios but commercial pattern vehicles have factory air and am/fm radios.  It's only a matter of time before they start to get MP3 / CD/DVD players to go along,


----------



## XJimmy (10 Oct 2006)

Is Navistar International (International's parent company) still associated with MAN trucks ?


----------



## TN2IC (11 Oct 2006)

I have actually seen a MILCot (SMP) with a CD player. But also if you scratch the paint away you"ll find a metillic blue.


----------



## geo (11 Oct 2006)

Hmmm.... never intentionally scratched a milcot...... 
did you ding something? (JK)


----------



## chrisf (12 Oct 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I have actually seen a MILCot (SMP) with a CD player. But also if you scratch the paint away you"ll find a metillic blue.



Was it a trial vehicle? Because while I'm not complaining about the factory radio... a CD player couldn't hurt for those "dead" zones in radio coverage...


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2006)

mighta been a replacement for a defective radio. Dealer or Cdn tire mighta been used as a replacement source.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2006)

Ah it was a Chevy Radio CD Player.. And no Geo I didn't hit anything.  ;D



If you have a problem with those "Dead Zones" You need a MP3 with a FM transmitter. They work well.


----------



## geo (14 Oct 2006)

I remember the days when they would have AM/FM radois taken out of the Carryalls and Staffcars............ all drivers would be walking around with boomboxes or something that would generate sound in the truck


----------

